# Drywall. How to perfectly prepare the walls for painting!



## Sergey Alekseenko (Dec 29, 2020)

See how in Russia they prepare walls with a special lamp.

This is something amazing!



__
http://instagr.am/p/CFC_eNAqePm/



__
http://instagr.am/p/CFgk6q8Jyhw/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBtHNjBKBBK/


----------



## fermatt (Jan 6, 2021)

Sergey Alekseenko said:


> See how in Russia they prepare walls with a special lamp.
> 
> This is something amazing!
> 
> ...


do you know if is available on the US?


----------



## Saratim2021 (Jan 8, 2021)

Painting a wall is extremely easy only if you follow the right steps. You just need the right tools like cellulose sponge, dishwashing liquid, tape, primer, paint, paint tray, paint roller, ladder, and paintbrush. 
Once you have assembled the essentials you need to follow these steps. 

Clean the walls using the cellulose sponge and water solution mixed with the mild dishwashing liquid. 
Use tape as a trim-line. It must be a blue painter’s tape, if it covers the drywall anchors, if unremovable, then even so cover them in case you don’t want to paint over them. 
Pour the primer into the paint tray just enough at the ridges. 
Now use the angled brush, coat the bristles and begin brushing with the outer edge of the tip then move towards the center 
Use a paint roller in “w” shape in one go. Keep doing it until the wall is covered in paint. 
Peel off the tape while the wall is still wet.


----------



## Sergey Alekseenko (Dec 29, 2020)

[QUOTE = "fermatt, post: 293151, member: 31514"]
вы знаете, доступен ли он в США?
[/ QUOTE]
уes, lossew on eBay


----------



## emmanuilteleshev (May 27, 2020)

I remember when we had our renovation the crew that came did that. Amazing result I have to say. I can't imagine myself spending hours with preparation, let a part painting the walls. I work for a big financial advisor company in Singapore and my days are full of responsibilities. I don't think I would have the time or the energy required to do such work. When we had to paint our daughters room since she got a bit older and it was too childish for her, we called House Painting Services - PS Painting Service Singapore and they even came up with three different scenarios for her.


----------

